# Up to four!



## Jim (Mar 5, 2007)

My set of Melvin & Badger KI-2s now has four sizes- 2, 3, 4 and 8-ounce. The 1-oz is next on my list. After that, the fun really starts, as the other sizes are next to impossible to find. The 1, 2 and 3 are all rare, the 8 semi-scarce and the 4 common. The 1/2, 6, 12 and 16 are the ones that will give you nightmares finding them. ~Jim


----------



## annie44 (Mar 5, 2007)

Nice, Jim!  I thought of you when I passed a table full of irregular hexagons and a few Melvin Badgers at the show yesterday!!  Glad you were there and found one to add to your collection!


----------



## Jim (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks, Cindy. There were two guys there who had some very nice irregular hexagons. Next year, I will be sure to have more cash! There were a lot of examples that I do not have. In addition to the Melvin & Badger, I also got a little 1/2 oz KI-1 that I needed. ~Jim


----------



## dcfc3579 (Mar 5, 2007)

Great collection. They are beautiful poisons.


----------



## Jim (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks. My goal is to see if I can complete the set of all nine sizes. It will be many, many years if I do []. ~Jim


----------



## madman (Jun 3, 2007)

wow jim that is sick! the giant size will be the killer wow! amazing great stuff bro mike


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 3, 2007)

*WOW Jim Arnt thay perdy!  got to love the cobalt! Rick*


----------

